# my New Car



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

just thought i would post soem pictures of my 1998 Mustang GT Bullitt eddition. they made about 5500 "Bullitt" edditions 3500 were green, 1000 were blue, and 1000 were black. i posted about it before and you guys wanted some pictures so here you go.

-4.6 litre V8
-side exhaust 
-lowered suspension
-leather interior
-Alpine head unit
-New 240w speakers
-Two 10 inch alpine subs
-5 speed manual
-56,800 miles
View attachment 123109

View attachment 123108

View attachment 123107

View attachment 123106

View attachment 123110


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

NICE!!!...Little bit of a rebel with a family of Japanese lovers =D


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

nice and fun car there!!


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

have you taken it to a track? do you have a standing 1/4 time?


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

nice car my friends brother just got a 2007 mustang gt


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I have been a fan of the Mustang, but that looks like a pretty solid ride








Congrats


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice looking stang.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

whats with the loose wires by the clutch?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Fido The Great said:


> whats with the loose wires by the clutch?


Looks like they are coming from his Alpine head unit


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

thanks everyone, yea my parents and sister all have toyota's but im an American Muscle kinda guy, those wires are for my subs i havent cleaned those wires up yet its too cold to work on it. i am waiting for a warmer day to hide all of them.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

three words WHIPPLE TWIN SCREW, thats a badass car man, i hate all the V6 mustangs, and luckally you got a V8....some window tint, and that whipple underhood and youll be set!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

you pin it yet??


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> you pin it yet??


prob has a govener at 95, 99 or 100mph like all the other fords...


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

you can surpass the govenor tho cant you? i kno alot of my frends with stangs have done well over 100


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

nice but it looks like all the other mustangs out there

Nice choice on subs, Ive got 2 alpine type R 06 series with the 1211A infinity mono amp in my civic fiberglassed into my trunk


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> you can surpass the govenor tho cant you? i kno alot of my frends with stangs have done well over 100


yeah, but you have to buy a chip, or power programmer.... most older stangs dont have them, inclunding the best ones... 5.0L foxbodys


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

oo didnt kno that interesting thanks for the info


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

My galant goes over a 100...come on now ; )


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

so does my g20 so now when my frends bust my ball$ about how slow my car is ill just inform them that i can beat a mustang!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> so does my g20 so now when my frends bust my ball$ about how slow my car is ill just inform them that i can beat a mustang!


lol yeah after like 20 seconds it can


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

takes my car a lil longer than 20 seconds to hit 100 haha and when i do the dam think shakes like its got parkinsons sp<<


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

yeah I have an Ali car after 80 too


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i clocked almost 150 on my GPS in a 91 chevy corsica... i guarentee every car can go over 100... with enough time... even my ford ranger will cruise at 95 on the highway....


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i clocked almost 150 on my GPS in a 91 chevy corsica... i guarentee every car can go over 100... with enough time... even my ford ranger will cruise at 95 on the highway....


Corsicas are pretty badass. I had a lumina euro sport that did like 125 lol..


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> nice but *it looks like all the other mustangs out there *
> 
> Nice choice on subs, Ive got 2 alpine type R 06 series with the 1211A infinity mono amp in *my civic fiberglassed into my trunk*


Holy Irony Batman!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I got the g20 then i got my beamer (when i say my beamer i mean my gf's but she never drives so its MINE) but ye i love the dasm thing i fly when i throw it in slap stick


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

me too cars :Lolz:


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> nice but *it looks like all the other mustangs out there *
> 
> Nice choice on subs, Ive got 2 alpine type R 06 series with the 1211A infinity mono amp in *my civic fiberglassed into my trunk*


Holy Irony Batman!








[/quote]

only irony if the civic has taillights and a coffee can for a muffler....


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

Fido The Great said:


> takes my car a lil longer than 20 seconds to hit 100 haha and when i do the dam think shakes like its got parkinsons sp<<


LOL, my car tops out at 105 :\ oh well haha

and for all you sub guys im going to be stopping over at my buddies in 2-3 weeks and ill take some pics of his 18" Solo X hes running it at about 7,000watts (in a 1985 GMC Safari...).... shits LOUD... 150 DB but the dam roof shakes so much were going over there to work on it haha









-Steve


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

My friends got 2 13'' JL's propped up in the back of his M45 shits LOUD


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


> takes my car a lil longer than 20 seconds to hit 100 haha and when i do the dam think shakes like its got parkinsons sp<<


LOL, my car tops out at 105 :\ oh well haha

and for all you sub guys im going to be stopping over at my buddies in 2-3 weeks and ill take some pics of his 18" Solo X hes running it at about 7,000watts (in a 1985 GMC Safari...).... shits LOUD... 150 DB but the dam roof shakes so much were going over there to work on it haha









-Steve
[/quote]

those Kickers are the sh*t... i have one 12" in my truck now, that is literally 1/2 powered, def make your ears ring...








as soon as inphaze installs my new pioneer DVD unit, i will have them fig out how many DB as the deck i have now sucks...
i am working on a box for 2 soloX 12"s at about 4000 watts each... tight fit in a ford ranger...
anybody who wants specs or plans for the best box you could ever build, hit me up... its based on a SRI competition box, and supposed to fit a circular 12... i made mine a little bigger cause the surface area of the square is about like a 15"...


----------



## Brent338 (Sep 3, 2006)

nice stang, still a ford...lol
Got 2-12 solo L7's, in my blazer. 145db with oldschool mtx 2300. could probably get very close to 150 with new amp, bat. alt....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Brent338 said:


> nice stang, still a ford...lol
> Got 2-12 solo L7's, in my blazer. 145db with oldschool mtx 2300. could probably get very close to 150 with new amp, bat. alt....


yeah... im only running like 800 wats on my L7... i would recomend you build 2 of those boxes for yours, and ill bet you can get 170db+ easy, with a capacator and beefy wiring job.... i was blown away when i heard this box compared to any pre made kicker box, or boxes anybody has built...


----------



## Brent338 (Sep 3, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> nice stang, still a ford...lol
> Got 2-12 solo L7's, in my blazer. 145db with oldschool mtx 2300. could probably get very close to 150 with new amp, bat. alt....


yeah... im only running like 800 wats on my L7... i would recomend you build 2 of those boxes for yours, and ill bet you can get 170db+ easy, with a capacator and beefy wiring job.... i was blown away when i heard this box compared to any pre made kicker box, or boxes anybody has built...
[/quote]
hmmm send me a box dim./plan?


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

-


> nice but it looks like all the other mustangs out there
> 
> Nice choice on subs, Ive got 2 alpine type R 06 series with the 1211A infinity mono amp in my civic fiberglassed into my trunk


-

actually its not like all the other mustangs out there, its a Bullitt. Maybe you should read what people type before posting. and im sure that that fiberglass looks just about as ghetto as that civic. how many mustangs do you see with bullitt wheels, lowered suspension, side exhaust? or better yet how many bullitts do you see going down the road? you obviosly dont know a thing about cars.

and yes it goes alot faster than 100, i got it up to 90 in third gear so im pretty sure it will easily do 150. im working on those wires, i dont know if im going to keep the subs though so i didnt put a whole lot of effort into it.

Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

rtbguy782 said:


> -
> 
> 
> > nice but it looks like all the other mustangs out there
> ...


I dont know much about cars but looks wise it looks just like any other mustang on the road..i kno it has some cool add ons and what not but i dont think ppl are going to look at it any different than any other mustang on the road...

and there is no reason to bash his car...mayb he likes civics and i have seen some ghetto civics that can blow out stangs...dont beleive me ill get a video


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

oldnavycb said:


> -
> 
> 
> > nice but it looks like all the other mustangs out there
> ...


I dont know much about cars but looks wise it looks just like any other mustang on the road..i kno it has some cool add ons and what not but i dont think ppl are going to look at it any different than any other mustang on the road...

and there is no reason to bash his car...mayb he likes civics and i have seen some ghetto civics that can blow out stangs...dont beleive me ill get a video
[/quote]

To anyone that knows, it does look different. If you dont, its not going to matter because it wont look much different to you than a damn cavalier anyway. I highly doubt he really bought the car so people would be like "omg its a bullitt!" anyhow.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Mustang doesnt have a governer at 100. I used to have one. At least the 00+ didnt. My sister has a V6 and it goes way more than 100... given the right amount of time...

On another note... I didnt know they made bullitt mustangs in 98.

BTW, for the same money spent, a civic cannot smoke a stang...

Obviously, if I dropped 10k - 15k, any car could be fast


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

rtbguy782 said:


> actually its not like all the other mustangs out there, its a Bullitt. Maybe you should read what people type before posting. and im sure that that fiberglass looks just about as ghetto as that civic. how many mustangs do you see with bullitt wheels, lowered suspension,* side exhaust? *or better yet how many bullitts do you see going down the road? you obviosly dont know a thing about cars.


i saw a desgustang with side exhausts the opther day but it also had tail pipes? retarted..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

rtbguy782 said:


> -
> 
> 
> > nice but it looks like all the other mustangs out there
> ...


Yeah dude what the f*ck are you talking about? Other than having the words bullit on the damn engine block it looks like all the other mustangs out there in the world. And just an FYi before you start smarting your mouth off I dont try to "race" my civic. I have NOTHING done to it besides a system. Believe it or not every person that has a civic doesnt try to rice it out fast n the furious style. So how bout before you start running your mouth about how "ghetto' my car you should try to not make your car look so godly. Mustangs blow anyway just like any other ford out on the road. If you want a real car get a dodge or a corvette

PS who gives about your lowered suspension, side exhaust and all that other sh*t. Hell if I wanted to I could put lowered suspension and side exhaust on a pos truck and come on ehre and be like look at my special edition izuzu sport truck


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> -
> 
> 
> > nice but it looks like all the other mustangs out there
> ...


Yeah dude what the f*ck are you talking about? Other than having the words bullit on the damn engine block it looks like all the other mustangs out there in the world. And just an FYi before you start smarting your mouth off I dont try to "race" my civic. I have NOTHING done to it besides a system. Believe it or not every person that has a civic doesnt try to rice it out fast n the furious style. So how bout before you start running your mouth about how "ghetto' my car you should try to not make your car look so godly. Mustangs blow anyway just like any other ford out on the road. If you want a real car get a dodge or a corvette

*PS who gives about your lowered suspension, side exhaust and all that other sh*t. Hell if I wanted to I could put lowered suspension and side exhaust on a pos truck and come on ehre and be like look at my special edition izuzu sport truck*
[/quote]


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

i dont race my mustang first of all, and second i definatly dont make it out to be "godly", and i cant afford a corvette seeing how im 16. and maybe you think mustangs blow but i bet you i get way more looks and compliments than your civic.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

rtbguy782 said:


> i dont race my mustang first of all, and second i definatly dont make it out to be "godly", and i cant afford a corvette seeing how im 16. and maybe you think mustangs blow but i bet you i get way more looks and compliments than your civic.


you guys should settle this on that "pinks" show...








and i think its sweet that you are 16, and have a car like that, but it doesnt mean anything unless you paid for all of it, pay for insurance, and your gas... otherwise its mommys and daddys car that you borrow


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

yea thanks, but i did pay for it and i do pay for gas, and i go 50/50 on insurance


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

rtbguy782 said:


> yea thanks, but i did pay for it and i do pay for gas, and i go 50/50 on insurance


awesome dude! more power to ya! you are better of than i was at 16 fo sure... look into any performance parts for it yet?


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

yea performence parts are ALWAYS an option i just not too sure what to get. any suggestions? i would like to hear what you suggest.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

rtbguy782 said:


> yea performence parts are ALWAYS an option i just not too sure what to get. any suggestions? i would like to hear what you suggest.


a few things is all you will need to make that car a handfull.... Whipple twin screw under hood blower, hypertech powerprogrammer (shift points, removes govenor) and a JET chip for your computer, maybe flowmaster exhaust, if its a 5spd a short throw shift kit, window tint?

really it depends what you want, if you want a daily driver thatll smoke any car at your school on demand, or a full time racecar that you fight on the highway... 
whipple... bonerific
80% power gain!?!


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

how much does that cost?

There is no govenor


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

well since your showing off your stang......heres mine


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

lol nice i really like the silver with the black wheels, wheels are the same as mine just black right?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

rtbguy782 said:


> how much does that cost?
> 
> There is no govenor


check the webpage i listed above for you specific application on that whipple, the powerprogrammer, and JET chip will help with fuel economy, horsepower, and buttloads of other small things...even if you dont have a govenor


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

rtbguy782 said:


> lol nice i really like the silver with the black wheels, wheels are the same as mine just black right?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

rtbguy782 said:


> i dont race my mustang first of all, and second i definatly dont make it out to be "godly", and i cant afford a corvette seeing how im 16. and maybe you think mustangs blow but i bet you i get way more looks and compliments than your civic.


I never said you race your mustang. I said those piece of sh*t mods can be bought on ebay and thrown onto any car/truck. So dont think that makes yours any more special then any other v8 stang out there. BTW who cares about compliments? UH HUH whatever makes you sleep at night but FYI by the time I was 17 I had two cars I payed for, plus all my stero equipment. So have fun with your chick magnet and paying 40 bucks to fill up your car!

on an added note since you said you dont race it, then why in the f*ck does it matter what kind of suspension it has or side exhaust or all that other worthless stuff you listed?

So basically you payed like 3g's more money for an engine that says bullit on it and some worthless stuff that you will never need because you dont race it..uh huh that makes perfect sense to me

also i dont need high school "chicks" to dig my car, if you dont know why already then chances are you dont need too


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> i dont race my mustang first of all, and second i definatly dont make it out to be "godly", and i cant afford a corvette seeing how im 16. and maybe you think mustangs blow but i bet you i get way more looks and compliments than your civic.


I never said you race your mustang. I said those piece of sh*t mods can be bought on ebay and thrown onto any car/truck. So dont think that makes yours any more special then any other v8 stang out there. BTW who cares about compliments? UH HUH whatever makes you sleep at night but FYI by the time I was 17 I had two cars I payed for, plus all my stero equipment. So have fun with your chick magnet and paying 40 bucks to fill up your car!
[/quote]

jeese man, let him have some fun with his car, who cares. For the record, Bullitts are not everyday mustangs even if they "look" just like the others. Nice looking car man! So I guess in order to mod a car you have to race it?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> -
> 
> 
> > nice but it looks like all the other mustangs out there
> ...


tell this little kid to grow up and just because everyone doesnt think his mustang is the coolest thing in the world he got a little butt hurt

sad isnt it?


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

ehh you got a point there....w/e lol

On a side note, you sure thats an authentic bullitt? Sure its got the rims and the thing that says bullitt but that doesnt mean anything. Now that i think about it, I don't even think they made bullitts in 1998. They made them in 01 and 02. Could be wrong though.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I dont need a flashy car to get pu**y hahaha id drive a 88civic and still get compliments...if ya need a hot car to do it 4 ya thats blows


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Man, forget those upgrades... for all of them you could buy another mustang. Who cares about getting 350HP or whatever...

I would just get exaust ($500) and intake ($150 max).

The car will sound awesome and run nice.

and thebluyak, let it drop, man... really, who cares?

It is his first car, I still have mine in the garage.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> nice but *it looks like all the other mustangs out there *
> 
> Nice choice on subs, Ive got 2 alpine type R 06 series with the 1211A infinity mono amp in *my civic fiberglassed into my trunk*


Holy Irony Batman!








[/quote]

only irony if the civic has taillights and a coffee can for a muffler....
[/quote]

why should I drop it when people who are trying to say sh*t to me? Hm let see, I have a civic, you have no idea what year at all so it could be a 06 or it could be an 86 but you still treat it likes its an pos car. I have my subs fiberglassed into my trunk so I can actually use my trunk again because if youve ever looked into a civic sedans trunk its not very big. I took offense to that because I did that fiberglass myself, i spent the time to cut the MDF, lay the fleece and lay the fiber cloth and resin, paint, spend hours sanding and this little punk ass kid comes on here and says your shits as ghetto as your car I bet. So u can see why this kid pissed me off, but whenever he trys to show off his sh*t to some freshman girl and wraps his car around a tree he wont think he is so hot anymore will he?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I totally understand what you mean...

I think he took your comment as an insult. I am not sure why... but that is what it seems.

Personally, I have never heard of an official 98 bullitt mustang...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> nice but *it looks like all the other mustangs out there *
> 
> Nice choice on subs, Ive got 2 alpine type R 06 series with the 1211A infinity mono amp in *my civic fiberglassed into my trunk*


Holy Irony Batman!








[/quote]

only irony if the civic has taillights and a coffee can for a muffler....
[/quote]

why should I drop it when people who are trying to say sh*t to me? Hm let see, I have a civic, you have no idea what year at all so it could be a 06 or it could be an 86 but you still treat it likes its an pos car. I have my subs fiberglassed into my trunk so I can actually use my trunk again because if youve ever looked into a civic sedans trunk its not very big. I took offense to that because I did that fiberglass myself, i spent the time to cut the MDF, lay the fleece and lay the fiber cloth and resin, paint, spend hours sanding and this little punk ass kid comes on here and says your shits as ghetto as your car I bet. So u can see why this kid pissed me off, but whenever he trys to show off his sh*t to some freshman girl and wraps his car around a tree he wont think he is so hot anymore will he?
[/quote]

...are you talking to me?









*sees name in quote*


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

yak mad props on all that work yourself its not easy stuff


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> nice but *it looks like all the other mustangs out there *
> 
> Nice choice on subs, Ive got 2 alpine type R 06 series with the 1211A infinity mono amp in *my civic fiberglassed into my trunk*


Holy Irony Batman!








[/quote]

only irony if the civic has taillights and a coffee can for a muffler....
[/quote]

why should I drop it when people who are trying to say sh*t to me? Hm let see, I have a civic, you have no idea what year at all so it could be a 06 or it could be an 86 but you still treat it likes its an pos car. I have my subs fiberglassed into my trunk so I can actually use my trunk again because if youve ever looked into a civic sedans trunk its not very big. I took offense to that because I did that fiberglass myself, i spent the time to cut the MDF, lay the fleece and lay the fiber cloth and resin, paint, spend hours sanding and this little punk ass kid comes on here and says your shits as ghetto as your car I bet. So u can see why this kid pissed me off, but whenever he trys to show off his sh*t to some freshman girl and wraps his car around a tree he wont think he is so hot anymore will he?
[/quote]

...are you talking to me?









*sees name in quote*
[/quote]

not really, all u said was holy irony batman which I didnt even get in the first place

Thank you oldnavy. When I get my car back maybe Ill post pictures. Only thing I wish I could redu would be the edge of the fiberglass on one woofer it cracked from the amp vibrating before I got the amp fixed onto the fiberglass.

I never insulted his car, I said Nice but it looks like all the other mustangs which it does LOL


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

well im stickin by you on that point it looks exactly the same mustangs just dont tickle my fancy


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

the only ones that look different are the old ones and the brand new ones. The others all have the same body lines headlight structure and structure and etc. They may NOT be all the same and unless I owned a mustang and had one to compare it next to most people would never know the difference between the limited edition bullit wheels and the whatever edition wheels


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Ye unless its from the 60's or 70's maybe even 80's im not sure but anything from then till 2005 all look like the same dam car with a different color pant job


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i have my mustang immunization shot, necessary in jersey since tehy are every where..

i just dont understand the mustang owner attitude that tehy think people should be soo impressed and bow down to there ruststangs..

its just not impressive, they are a dime a dozen its no secret there fast as hell, but there also cheap and have a grill only a mother could love..

mustangs are like sleazy strippers, fast, cheap, eazy and kind of hot with beer goggels..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> its just not impressive, they are a dime a dozen its no secret there fast as hell, but there also cheap and have a grill only a mother could love..


HAHAHAHAHAHA see I didnt say all that but im glad someone finally did

pimp my ride ghetto ass ricer edition


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> i have my mustang immunization shot, necessary in jersey since tehy are every where..
> 
> i just dont understand the mustang owner attitude that tehy think people should be soo impressed and bow down to there ruststangs..
> 
> ...


ha nis way to lay it all out on the line...and im going in next week for my shot my neigbor just got a rustang and i dont wanna catch anything


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Grats on your new car!
*BUT* they did not make Bullitts in 98,only 01 if i'm not mistaken...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Citizen said:


> Grats on your new car!
> *BUT* they did not make Bullitts in 98,only 01 if i'm not mistaken...:rasp:


Please tell me this is true, so not only is the kid trying to be a smart ass to me saying I dont know anything about cars but he doesnt even know what HIS car is

Priceless


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> Grats on your new car!
> *BUT* they did not make Bullitts in 98,only 01 if i'm not mistaken...:rasp:


Please tell me this is true, so not only is the kid trying to be a smart ass to me saying I dont know anything about cars but he doesnt even know what HIS car is

Priceless
[/quote]

this would make my day...knowing hes been going on faa days about this special edition when its nothing more than a regular stang with a few mods thrown on it


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeh 2001 is when the Bullitts were made, i think they were just concept cars in 2000, but someone correct me if im wrong. There were like 5k made, 3k dark green, 1k blue, 1k black or some crap like that. Heres a pic of a real Bullitt Mustang for comparison Bullitt Blue Bullitt Green Bullitt Black . If this was a Bullit and looked like this car i would be more impressed but otherwise youve just got a GT with some mods. Just another 16yr old who thinks his mustang is a racecar.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Internet bill to talk sh*t: 50 bucks a year
mustang car "bullit" edition: 9000 bucks

realizing after all that sh*t you talked about not knowing anything about cars and realizing you just got conned into buying a regular GT with mods: Priceless


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Yes, I said that in every post I made...

I never heard of a 98 bullitt...

It looks nice... and for a 16 y/o it is fun car...!
Unfortunately, it can be a killer...


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ouchh


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

"I spent it all on my car"


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> "I spent it all on my car"


hahaha thats greatt

Buying a new "bullit"--9g's
Insurance--400 every six months
Finding out its a fake--Priceless!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

lol shes kinda hot too

fyi those prices are skewed. Chem books are expensive, mine was a 150 and college for 80g's? wow private school anyone? lol mine is only like 40,ooo for all four years


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Never seen a chem book that was only $42...


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> lol shes kinda hot too
> 
> fyi those prices are skewed. Chem books are expensive, mine was a 150 and college for 80g's? wow private school anyone? lol mine is only like 40,ooo for all four years


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

my car is faster than yours









each sticker and piece of plywood add around 4-6hp


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

wow is that the bullit edition???


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lastgreengarden said:


> my car is faster than yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woh you got side pipes too, we are like brothers..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

rtbguy782 said:


> just thought i would post soem pictures of my 1998 Mustang GT Bullitt eddition. they made about 5500 "Bullitt" edditions 3500 were green, 1000 were blue, and 1000 were black. i posted about it before and you guys wanted some pictures so here you go.


you have the stats right but howdid you not know they didnt make the bullitt in 98 if you knew all the other facts?

plus there not the right seats and its not supposed to have that bezel trim around the guages

basically it looks like the guy lowered it put on the side pipes, the wheels and trim kit and pawned it off to you as a bullitt..

are you sure its even got the v-8?



> Jan. 4, 2001 - Ford announced it will introduce the 2001 Mustang Bullitt GT, a performance derivative inspired by the legendary 1968 Mustang Fastback that co-starred with Steve McQueen in the classic Warner Bros. Pictures film, "Bullitt." The decision to put the Bullitt into production came after Ford received overwhelming positive response from consumers who first saw a concept version of the car at the 2000 Los Angeles Auto Show.


seeing as that you bought a badged up mstang your right to rip on "ricers" has been revoked due to violation of the type-r law

you are now in the class of such clowns as:
3 series bmw owners with m3 license plate frames
hondas with type r badges 
non cobras with a cobra badge


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

nice mustang for a 16 year old. 
as many may know I'm not a fan of mustangs but if I was 16 I'd take it. better than what I dove at 16. I miss the 85 blazer.

get rid of the side exhaust. its goofy


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> just thought i would post soem pictures of my 1998 Mustang GT Bullitt eddition. they made about 5500 "Bullitt" edditions 3500 were green, 1000 were blue, and 1000 were black. i posted about it before and you guys wanted some pictures so here you go.


you have the stats right but howdid you not know they didnt make the bullitt in 98 if you knew all the other facts?

plus there not the right seats and its not supposed to have that bezel trim around the guages

basically it looks like the guy lowered it put on the side pipes, the wheels and trim kit and pawned it off to you as a bullitt..

are you sure its even got the v-8?



> Jan. 4, 2001 - Ford announced it will introduce the 2001 Mustang Bullitt GT, a performance derivative inspired by the legendary 1968 Mustang Fastback that co-starred with Steve McQueen in the classic Warner Bros. Pictures film, "Bullitt." The decision to put the Bullitt into production came after Ford received overwhelming positive response from consumers who first saw a concept version of the car at the 2000 Los Angeles Auto Show.


seeing as that you bought a badged up mstang your right to rip on "ricers" has been revoked due to violation of the type-r law

you are now in the class of such clowns as:
3 series bmw owners with m3 license plate frames
hondas with type r badges 
non cobras with a cobra badge
[/quote]

I love the guys with the M3 plate covers they think they are soooooo badass hahaha


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

i just want a BMW







those are my dream cars, im hoping to get one for a graduation present when I get my BS in bio in 2 years



06 C6 LS2 said:


> nice mustang for a 16 year old.
> as many may know I'm not a fan of mustangs but if I was 16 I'd take it. better than what I dove at 16. I miss the 85 blazer.
> 
> get rid of the side exhaust. its goofy


BTW I almost orgasim over your vette

not even kidding


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I dont know what to say about that.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I dont know what to say about that.


how bout open the gas tank for me and let me show her what im working with


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

uhhhhh....








I didnt read that...

just had lunch tooo


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

hahahah yak thats great if i ever saw some1 with the jimmy in a gas tank my gut would bust


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

hmm HOF thread?

god I want nothing more than that kid to come back and read this thread, it would make me so happy


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Ye i been circling this thread like a shark waiting 4 him to throw a post tryin to talk his way out of this lil pickle


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that would suck for him...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

how about this... go get the owners manual or window sticker if the orig owner kept it and take a picture! problem solved...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

what problem solved? He was still wrong according to all the people who researched the bullit manufacture dates


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> what problem solved? He was still wrong according to all the people who researched the bullit manufacture dates


problem: bullitt or not.... i dont care about those other people... i


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

oh yeah if that was ever the problem then yeah it would solve it.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ear	2001
Make	Ford
Model	Mustang Bullitt GT
Engine Location	Front
Drive Type	Rear Wheel
Production Years for Series	2001
Weight	1480 kg | 3263.4 lbs

Engine 
Engine Configuration	V
90-degree
Cylinders	8
Aspiration/Induction	Normal
Displacement	4600.00 cc | 280.7 cu in. | 4.6 L.
Valves	16 valves.
2 valves per cylinder.
Valvetrain	SOHC
Horsepower	268.00 BHP (197.2 KW) @ 5000.00 RPM
Torque	305.00 Ft-Lbs (413.6 NM) @ 4000.00 RPM
HP to Weight Ratio	12.2 LB / HP (Vehicles with similar ratio)
HP / Liter	58.3 BHP / Liter
Compression Ratio	9.4:1
Vehicles with similar horsepower and weight

Transmission Information
Gears	5
Transmission	Manual
Final Drive	3.27

Dimensions 
Seating Capacity	4
Produced	6500
Exterior
Length	181.501 in | 4610.1 mm.
Width	71.801 in | 1823.7 mm.
Height	52.901 in | 1343.7 mm.
Wheelbase	101.301 in | 2573 mm.
Front Track	60.201 in | 1529.1 mm.
Rear Track	60.601 in | 1539.3 mm.
Vehicles with similar dimensions

Steering
Rack and Pinion with Power Assist

Brakes
Front Brake Size	13.001 in | 330.2 mm.
Rear Brake Size	13.001 in | 330.2 mm.

i think he should sue the sh*t outa the person that sold it to him, false advertising


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

he should not be so stupid to not research a big investment like a car. If you arent even going to take the time to find out what your paying 10g's for then he deserves to be taken for a fool


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

WTF is this argument over then, all i read was everybody sayin it wasnt a bullitt and he got ripped, this and that....


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

YES he is reading the thread

oh happy happy day

I love seeing a jackass get owned

there was never an argument over bullit or not till like page 4

what the argument was over was him trying to be cocky and say something he knows nothing about to me. Which in turn pissed me off cause that clown doesnt know what my car is or anything, he took a comment "nice but it looks like all the other mustangs" the wrong way and got butt hurt


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> YES he is reading the thread
> 
> oh happy happy day
> 
> ...


yeah, but it does







it could be a sweet ass car, but so could a old mercedes diesel with enough fundage... its lame that somebody would try and sell a car mislabled like that.... hes 16 and its his first car, cut him a break for getting ripped


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

WOW


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> YES he is reading the thread
> 
> oh happy happy day
> 
> ...


yeah, but it does







it could be a sweet ass car, but so could a old mercedes diesel with enough fundage... its lame that somebody would try and sell a car mislabled like that.... hes 16 and its his first car, cut him a break for getting ripped
[/quote]

when i bought my car even my dad made me research it to find out gas milege, price retail, value, and all that stuff and my car isnt even a sports car.

it wouldnt have been that big a deal, im sure everyone has been ripped before about something, cause there are sketchy people in the world. but he came on here and was trying to say his car is so limited edition with the lowered suspension and side exhaust and how I dont know anything about cars cause I cant tell the difference between a "bullit" and a normal mustang. If he had been like look at my car and we said dude im sorry but thats not right it would have been a different outcome instead he was trying to boost his e-coolness and show off and say my car is soo cool and i get chicks


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I still think it is a nice car.... low milage...etc.

Especially for a 16 y/o!!!


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

bullitt or not its a kick ass car, way cooler than any civic with shitty fiberglass. and congradulations you can rip on a 16 year old, hope you feel good. its an amazing car i love it and everyone else thinks cool but a few of you. sorry i dont spend my whole life on piranha-fury * edited by CrocKeeper*
also its not only my first car its my second. payed for both


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I still think it is a nice car.... low milage...etc.
> 
> Especially for a 16 y/o!!!


like i said before, way better off than i was at that age, bullitt or not...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

he payed 9g's for that mustang. sucks to be him.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

rtbguy782 said:


> bullitt or not its a kick ass car, way cooler than any civic with shitty fiberglass. and congradulations you can rip on a 16 year old, hope you feel good. its an amazing car i love it and everyone else thinks cool but a few of you. sorry i dont spend my whole life on piranha-fury go f*ck yourself you piece of sh*t


i agree its kickass, and hopefully none of this hostility is aimed at me


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

rtbguy782 said:


> bullitt or not its a kick ass car, way cooler than any civic with shitty fiberglass. and congradulations you can rip on a 16 year old, hope you feel good. its an amazing car i love it and everyone else thinks cool but a few of you. sorry i dont spend my whole life on piranha-fury *edited by CrocKeper*
> also its not only my first car its my second. payed for both


HAHAHAHA good one kid.









BAN


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> he payed 9g's for that mustang. sucks to be him.


for 9k you could have a SWEET early 90s foxbody 5.0... woulda gone that route


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rtbguy782 said:


> bullitt or not its a kick ass car, way cooler than any civic with shitty fiberglass. and congradulations you can rip on a 16 year old, hope you feel good. its an amazing car i love it and everyone else thinks cool but a few of you. sorry i dont spend my whole life on piranha-fury go f*ck yourself you piece of sh*t
> 
> also its not only my first car its my second. payed for both


Dont worrie man-I wish I could have drove something even remotely similar when I was 16-Everyone has been takin at least once in there life-


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

rtbguy782 said:


> bullitt or not its a kick ass car, way cooler than any civic with shitty fiberglass. and congradulations you can rip on a 16 year old, hope you feel good. its an amazing car i love it and everyone else thinks cool but a few of you. sorry i dont spend my whole life on piranha-fury go f*ck yourself you piece of sh*t
> 
> also its not only my first car its my second. payed for both


you need about 30mg of valium


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

he he


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> bullitt or not its a kick ass car, way cooler than any civic with shitty fiberglass. and congradulations you can rip on a 16 year old, hope you feel good. its an amazing car i love it and everyone else thinks cool but a few of you. sorry i dont spend my whole life on piranha-fury go f*ck yourself you piece of sh*t
> 
> also its not only my first car its my second. payed for both


you need about 30mg of valium
[/quote]
taken in moderation with your other medication...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

rtbguy782 said:


> bullitt or not its a kick ass car, way cooler than any civic with shitty fiberglass. and congradulations you can rip on a 16 year old, hope you feel good. its an amazing car i love it and everyone else thinks cool but a few of you. sorry i dont spend my whole life on piranha-fury go f*ck yourself you piece of sh*t
> 
> also its not only my first car its my second. payed for both


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

its a bad ass car thats all thats to it, way better than that piece of sh*t you drive, your talking about getting your bmw for graduation, why dont you try and pay for somthing yourself and then have some one diss it then we will talk. i obviosly dont give a sh*t if i get banned, sorry that p-fury isnt the only important thing in my life, and i cant live without it like all of you f*ckers, and i dont wait around all day to start sh*t with a 16 year old that has a nicer car than you. so why dont you just f*cking leave the post.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

A couple folks got a day off, remember the new rule on member bashing, and the report button is your friend.

thread cosed, since it had run its course....


----------

